# Video: Offshore Fishing In An 8' Boat



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Guys,

We have some very exciting footage to share. Texas Toothy Hunter and I went out almost 6 miles in our 8' Zodiac to fish a rig. The little 6 horse Johnson motor took 40 minutes to get there. We trolled for kings and got one on the camera for everyone to see. Offshore fishing on a budget. This is one of the most exciting videos we have produced. During the video and you will see three scenes where the ribbon fish is passing through the water.

Thanks for all the help Shawncy.

Hope everyone enjoys.

Deaver

Click the image below to start the video.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

nice vid :biggrin:


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Some times the pictures tell the story better. Here is the report........

































First King
















Second King


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Rest of the story

































Mr. Sessions


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

hell yea nice trip .


----------



## algoa (Sep 12, 2006)

thats the crazy out in the ocean on a zodiac. love it!


----------



## soggybottom (Aug 8, 2006)

That looks like one really good time. Nice kings.


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Wonderfull post! You got my respect I dont think I would ever be ballsy to do that.


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice video! Be careful when you gaff your fish not to blow a hole in the side of the boat. That would not be good&#8230;


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Glad you guys liked it. Shawncy did a follow on. Yesterday got a 53" king and a mixed bad of other kings, bonito, snapper...etc.

We are doing another trip soon. We'll put up the report and some more specied. Next hardhead is going under a float, lol.

Deaver

*________________________________________________*
 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------



## ImReddog (May 15, 2006)

When I click on the picture to see the video, all is get is the symbols below. Does anyone know what my computer problem is? This happens sometimes when I receive attachments in emails. Please answer directly to: [email protected]
Sorry for the hijack.
jra
0&²uŽfÏ¦ÙªbÎl™¡Ü«ŒG©ÏŽäÀ Seh ‹´žÇF"£uN²•é4Ö,™DÒÇ ,â{P{¸ @@8R%µ¿_.©ÏŽãÀ SewÒÓ«º©ÏŽæÀ SeI©FC|àïüK²)9>ÞA\&#8230;' en-us]‹ñ&„EìGŸ_eRÉêËøÅ¯[wH„gªŒDúLÊà IsVBR4DeviceConformanceTemplateL2 IsVBR4 [email protected]ÔßÊ E¤ºš«Ë-ªè&Ë¥ærÆ2Cƒ™©iR[ZX q« q«V +Ë¥ærÆ2Cƒ™©iR[Z„£coJòš"¸ ªªcTåêùÈK‚7ktäÄ¸P"½Æ†Iƒ£Çy!·3­ ÞªÙ|œO¼(&#8230;UÝ˜â¢&@¤ÐÒãÒ-


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Seems to work well with everyone else.

Hope you get the computer well.

Deaver

*________________________________________________*
 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That zodiac looks pretty stable. I've had to head in pretty quick in a 14 foot john.


----------

